# Territorial Pup!



## fionajeffries (Nov 15, 2013)

Murphy is 5 months old now! We absolutely adore him, he is very clever and is such a wee character. He has settled down a lot from his initial puppy madness and most of the time is as good as gold but there is still the odd time when he gets that look on his face and goes around looking for something naughty to do! Anyway, at 5 months he has now started to **** his leg, his adult teeth are starting to show and we think his adult coat is growing in. Along with these things he is acting a bit territorial, doing things like barking at people out the window, barking when he hears our neighbour come into the corridor and barking if he is in our garden and someone comes to the gate. It seems much more like a guarding bark than an aggressive one. Just wondering if anyone has any advice on how to nip this in the bud incase it gets any worse? Thanks!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth can come on and tell you how this behaviour saved her car from being robbed. I let Rufus bark, check out what he is barking at, then tell him thank you I am ok now and ask him to be quiet. I guess this technique works less well from your neighbours perspective though.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm afraid that the behaviour you talk of is entirely natural and your pup is just doing what dogs do. My dog is 4 years old and only ever barks, when the doorbell goes, someone walks past the window, or generally whenever someone or something is on our patch that doesn't belong there. I personally think this is a good thing. 
Your pup is just alerting you to something, he is communicating with you. So long as the barking is not continuous and excessive then I would be wary of trying to train him out of it. He will be better than any burglar alarm


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow Murphy is growing up and he is lovely to look at.
Dot is more of a barker than the others. Inzi never barks, unless I'm not throwing her ball when we are out! If Dot barks it is generally because she can actually hear something - people talking loudly outside, the dustbin lorry etc. If she barks I say 'What?' to her and then ask her to show me - if she runs to the front door I always pop her on the lead open the door, let her look out and then say 'nothing to do with us' and shut the door. Generally she then shuts up.
I know a while back someone had a problem with their dog barking if their neighbour was out in the garden and she enlisted the neighbours help - introducing her dog to the neighbour who she had primed with treats... it was the start of a mutual apprecaition relationship!
If Dot barks at someone or something when we are out walking I say 'what?' to her as I would at home. She tends to come to me and I give her a treat and pop her on her lead. If it is an unexpected object I spend time getting her close enough to it to realise it is not a threat. If it is a wierd person, I walk past and tell Dot she is a good girl and hope that if the person is seriously wierd they will also be seriously scared of my fluffy nutty puppy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry can't give too much help, Dudley does this too, if I go between him and the door or where the outside noise is from and say thank you Dudley its ok, he will usually stop but if its a continuous noise he obviously thinks its not alright and will start barking again! I did teach speak and quiet but to be honest that made no difference to this type of barking. He argues with another dog in the neighbourhood of an evening too (least that is what it sounds like) which is a pain and I have to get him back in to shut him up, ok if the other dog isn't out.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't discourage mine to be good guard dogs. I always feel if there is a potential burglar casing the joint he will know to keep away from the house with the barking dogs. My two hurl themselves at the window when they see the postman or paper boy. If one of them actually came in they would probably lick them to death!


----------



## flump (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi , just wondering where your puppy is from. Mine is the same age and we got him in Edinburgh - just thinking they might be related , have already met his half brother and sister at puppy classes.


----------



## fionajeffries (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys! Since reading these replies I have just acknowledged Murphy's barking and calmly opened the door or looked out the window at what he's barking at then said "thanks for letting me know" and he stops!! You were all right in saying that he is just communicating about something. Flump - we got him from Glendream, he was from Louis and Spiders litter. We have also met his half sister Hettie out on Portobello beach. Hope you're enjoying your wee one as much as we are! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I live in an apartment so Molly barks at random sounds in the hallway. Sometimes she just sits at the door and whines with her tail wagging it's like she knows who is out there. I think maybe she can sniff out the people that cuddle her and the ones that don't. She will also bark at sounds outside like if a dog barks or she hears dog tags jingling. I try to stop her but so far nothing works.

I guess it's a protective thing in a way but she isn't aggressive. If someone comes in she is all happy or if she is barking at the door and we are ready to go out she is all happy to see whoever is out there. It is annoying but she doesn't do it for long periods. Can't offer any help but will keep an eye on this for advice


----------



## flump (Aug 17, 2013)

we also got ours from Glendream but he is from Louis and Blue - the other 2 at his class are from Louis and Spider , there is only 1 week between them and my puppy. Love having him but have a bit of coat envy at the other 2 because mine is quite a straight coat - love him to bits though !!


----------



## fionajeffries (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. Flump, I have just joined the Porty Beach Doodlers facebook page. All poodle crosses are welcome. They meet once a month for walks together on Portobello Beach. I'm sure there would be other Glendream pups there. Would be lovely to meet you and flump there!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think my friend has Murphy's sister 

She is his double!! 

X


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

My 5 month old pup does this too. Barks anytime the doorbell rings or he hears a car door slam shut or someone walks by the house. I don't think is a territorial thing but rather he is excited to see people.


----------

